# Fry color difference PIC



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I had one hatchling from a marble spawn so for the first 10 days he was in a solo cup all by himself. Not one left...one TOTAL. His egg was the only one out of hundreds that hatched. 

When he was 14 days old I put him in with my yellow spawn that is 2 weeks older than him. Hopefully you can see the color difference. Something interesting to note. The dark colored fry is just a bit over two weeks old and is larger and more fully formed than his older friends.



And here is one of him(could be her, lol)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow, one out of hundreds, that's amazing and kind of sad all at once! S/he's such a cutie though! I love their cute little dorsal's when they finally come in lol

Can't wait to see how they all grow up! Should be amazing!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Oops. I meant to put this in the "breeding" category. Maybe the mods will move it for me


----------

